# Tmo movie



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

T mobile is giving every galaxy s3 user a virtual download of The Avengers on September 25 to show off its unlimited 4G plan.... When will Verizon give free movies :sad face:

* Verizon AOKP GS3 *


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I wonder if there will be a way to share the movie. Let the tmo users share the love 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> T mobile is giving every galaxy s3 user a virtual download of The Avengers on September 25 to show off its unlimited 4G plan.... When will Verizon give free movies :sad face:
> 
> * Verizon AOKP GS3 *


When hell freezes over. Big Red never does anything that actually BENEFITS its customers.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> When hell freezes over. Big Red never does anything that actually BENEFITS its customers.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


so free tethering to the people that 4G devices when released didnt count?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

noober said:


> so free tethering to the people that 4G devices when released didnt count?


Free tethering wasn't Big Red's decision. That was an FCC-mandated change due to their Block C requirements, and they can still technically limit anyone who is on unlimited, whether 4G, 3G, or whatnot.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

noober said:


> so free tethering to the people that 4G devices when released didnt count?


I think he's talking about when the 4g switch first got flipped on.

They gave everyone free hotspot for 1-3 mos. Don't remember how long, I just remember I didn't have a thunderbolt. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I think he's talking about when the 4g switch first got flipped on.
> 
> They gave everyone free hotspot for 1-3 mos. Don't remember how long, I just remember I didn't have a thunderbolt. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I got my TBolt, and had Tethering for like the next 4 months

* Verizon AOKP GS3 *


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ill tell you, vzw thinks there's no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Free tethering wasn't Big Red's decision. That was an FCC-mandated change due to their Block C requirements, and they can still technically limit anyone who is on unlimited, whether 4G, 3G, or whatnot.


mista was right. I was talking when LTE went live for vzw. Early adapters had a few months of free tethering. I had the t-bolt then and enjoyed it. 
Think about it companies that are for profit aren't out to always give freebies.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

noober said:


> mista was right. I was talking when LTE went live for vzw. Early adapters had a few months of free tethering. I had the t-bolt then and enjoyed it.
> Think about it companies that are for profit aren't out to always give freebies.


I'm not really implying that. I'm more implying Verizon has a history of NOT giving things out for various reasons compared to other companies. I'm well aware of the business model... I work for the largest satellite TV provider in the US (you can prob. guess who that is) what you termed is one example, and its 3-4 months of a free service that they did once, and only for people who were buying the T-Bolt (so probably shelling out $200+ outta their wallets at the POS and re-signing their agreement). I understand for-profit businesses can't just give stuff out for free all the time, at the same time Verizon actively tries to increase revenue off of EVERYTHING, unless the FCC tells them they can't do it anymore because they've been operating illegally for the last two years... actively blocking the 50 GB of free Dropbox that Samsung was giving away with the GSIII, etc...


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

It would be nice if Verizon did something like a free movie but I just don't see it happening.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Red
Free stuff
lol


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess upset Verizon customers would rather have a bad movie (I like comic books. which is why I think it is bad) than NFL mobile.


Nick.Tbolt said:


> T mobile is giving every galaxy s3 user a virtual download...


Is that something that lets you experience what an actual download is like? I kid.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

poontab said:


> I guess upset Verizon customers would rather have a bad movie (I like comic books. which is why I think it is bad) than NFL mobile.Is that something that lets you experience what an actual download is like? I kid.


I'd like NFL mobile but not just for one year.. and I'm a big comic book fan and that movie was awesome just wish they replaced captain america with a better actor.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------

